# replacing tub fixtures



## Bedelia

I would like to update my tub/shower fixtures.  It's a 3 handle system, with a spout and plug plate (don't know what to call that thing).  I looked at sets at Home Depot and they include a pipe and all kinds of fittings.  Does that mean I have to remove tile just to put new fixtures on?  I was hoping that I could just  remove the old handles, and screw on the new ones without any major work.  Is this possible?  Couldn't find anyone at Home Depot to ask.


----------



## mrfixit

If the handles you are buying fit the same stem as your current fixtures and have the same type threads you should be just fine.  You may want to check online to look up the current fixtures you have and see if you can match them up.  We just replaces handles in our bathroom and didn't need to redo the whole fixture, just handles and put in the new o rings to be on the safe side.


----------



## bondo

By update you mean just the apperance and not the functionality, correct?  Check at the major home centers and plumbing supply places locally.  Take your orginal knobs with your to be sure that they match up to the ones you are updating to.  I would advise against trying to purchase handles on-line.  Many of the on-line places will not refund the shipping charges and charge a restocking fee if you need to return them.  Many plumbing supply houses also charge a restocking fee, so be sure you got what you want before you buy.  The major home centers will refund easily but may not have the selection for updating your older fixtures.  I finds that Home Depot & Lowe's typically have the exact handle I looking for but seldom have a decorator upgrade.  Stock Lumber & decorating centers have a better selection of bath fixtures.  I bought an entire new set to repair the leaking tub fixtures and update the handles.  Saved the rest for a later day when I need to tear out the walls and replace the guts of the fixtures.


----------



## BillsCatz

The most practical thing to do is have a plumber install a Symmons tub/shower valve.  Yes, he'll make a hole in the tiles and cover it with a repair plate specifically made for this shower valve.

The type of shower valve you have isn't worth repairing -- it's old and hard to find parts for.  Plus if the valve body itself is worn out there's no repairing it.  I suggest you spare yourself the headache of meddling with an outdated shower valve and get a new one.  

The Symmons valve also has an anti-scald feature, meaning that the water temp doesn't change even if somebody flushes the tiolet right next to the shower.  Good luck.


----------



## pqglen

often replacing a shower valve can be replaced from the back side without damaging the tiles. check your space and see if there is access from the other side


----------



## zander

Shower valves don't ussually get replaced because they are old they get replaced because they don't work correctly or leak
Most three handle faucets can have the cartriges replaced-i would do all three of them if u think about doint one.
I think u are after a trim kit for the faucet, this would include escushions, handles and mabey a shower head.  If your faucet is generic ie. 30 year old builders grade then u could problably find a trim kit for it.
If ur tearing the wall apart then by golly, replace the faucet if it is more that ten years old.
Sounds like u might want to hire a plumber, but if the handles are not corroded on u may be able to change them out yourself easily enough.


----------



## sablescorpion

I am having the exact same issue except I discovered water damage and nearly non existent drywall behind the previously glued together tile.  So I can get a plumber to replace the tub fixtures, is it within their expertise to replace the drywall?  I can replace the tile myself.  Also, I live in Baltimore can anyone refer me to a reputable plumber?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Any Plumber I have ever used will not do anything but the Plumbing but repairing the drywall is not that hard however I would tear it all out and replace with a Concrete backer board so you won't have that problem again.
  What I do as a rule is I remove all the drywall up to the first joint I find and then have the plumber come in and do the rough in and then I install the backerboard with srews, tape with fiberglass tape and a light top coat,           ( useing the materials designed for this ),tile,grout,and then seal the grout and finish off with the new fixtures. Then caulk the appropreate areas with a good Bathroom caulking.


----------



## cabinetsetc

Ditto BillsCatz!  You can't make new out of old. The upgrade would be well worth the extra trouble.


----------

